# Putting pygmy with alpine/nubian



## Tyler57 (Jul 22, 2014)

Is it ok to put a pygmy goat in with an alpine/nubian goat?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Depends on the goats. I keep a pygmy with my Boers. She's too much of a bully to keep with my Nigerian does (for the most part)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree that it depends on the goats.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Agree to the above. Also, are they the same gender? A female pygmy and male alpine/nubian will spell trouble...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Agreed, depends on the goat and gender. I put my 30# ND/Pygmy wether any my 90# Nubian bucking together in a pasture with my full grown 200# alpine /guernsey wether. My large wether will share his food with the tiny wether but not with the buckling! I think he feels threatened by the aroma coming off the buckling.. The big wether even "plays" with the tiny wether! He will head but but not even enough to move the little guy!
Here they all are! Big guy is only letting the buckling in the back eat because I'm watching lol.








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We run our nigerian dwarf does and kids with our boerx does and kids. As long as there is plenty of room, you shouldn't have problems. There will be some fighting until herd position is established so expect that...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I also have a small Pygmy doe with a full grown Nubian doe and a 6 month old Nubian doeling. The Pygmy holds her own 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I have pygmies with my large girls (Nubian and a full GG-the perks of being in the uk is that Golden Guernseys are not crossed with any other breed and are pretty easy to find) but my Two big Girls are only about 16 weeks and although they're a lot bigger than the pygmies the pygmies bully the heck out of them every chance they get. Luckily we have enough hiding spots and get-away-paths that they are never seriously hurt... They prefer to go with my sheep who don't care.. I think Pygmies have more of a dominating personality so i think she should be fine


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have my Nigerian Dwarf doe in with 2 very adorable, but very bratty LaManchas. She is the undisputed queen! However, there was much ramming and ugliness when we introduced the second Munchie. If I had a second fence, I'd put any new goats in a pen NEXT to my established girls so they could get used to one another before I put them in together.


----------



## Tyler57 (Jul 22, 2014)

I just bought another goat and they won't stop fighting. What should I do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Separate them. Then try putting them together for short periods of time.


----------

